# BX-24 fan belt change



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

New here, and have a maintenance question. 
How does one change the fan belt on the Kubota BX24?
JDFour


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello JDFour, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have to get down under the engine and remove three driveshaft bolts on the engine crankshaft pulley. You can only access one bolt at a time. Remove one bolt and bump the engine over with the starter to get to the next bolt.

If the engine wants to turn over rather than break the bolt loose, use a screwdriver or pry bar in the starter ring gear teeth.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a better procedure to do the job:

https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kubota-owning-operating/311164-replacing-fan-belt-bx-if.html


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Hello JDFour, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> You have to get down under the engine and remove three driveshaft bolts on the engine crankshaft pulley. You can only access one bolt at a time. Remove one bolt and bump the engine over with the starter to get to the next bolt.
> 
> If the engine wants to turn over rather than break the bolt loose, use a screwdriver or pry bar in the starter ring gear teeth.


Thank you, I thought it was kind of crazy to have to remove a drive shaft to change a belt. I guess not as bad as serpentine belts on a car though.


----------



## JDFour (Jun 9, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Here's a better procedure to do the job:
> 
> https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kubota-owning-operating/311164-replacing-fan-belt-bx-if.html


Thank you for that link. That nails it down perfectly, and with pics.


----------

